# 29er Full Suspension for Clydes



## wimtb (Feb 12, 2010)

Greetings my big boned brothers. I am looking to purchase a 29er full suspension and was wondering what you've found and like. I run about 260 lb. (270-275 Thanksgiving thru Christmas) ride a hard tail 29er and FS 26er but looking to combine the best of both worlds. Been interested in the Rip 9, also looking at the Jet 9 but read some reviews that the rear triangle of the Jet has some flex with a "normal" sized rider. Yeti is coming out with a sweet looking FS 29er, the SB95, but first year production bikes have me a bit weary. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a pivot 429, I bought it when I weighed over 320 and now I am 260ish it has held up wonderfully. It is flex free and has been an awesome bike.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Look for some of the more stout built 29er duallies

-Niner WFO
-Ventana El Capitan
-Lenz Sport Behemoth


----------



## wimtb (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome job on the weight drop!


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Adim- I just got the same frame as well I'm about the same weight as you when you started so I'm looking forward to see how the 429 performs. if you don't mind me asking what is the build on your 429


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm 6'4" and started at 260lbs when I got my XXL Tallboy this spring. Now I'm down to 225 lbs. ( I also got a road bike). I also tried the Rip9 and the Pivot 429 and I think I would have been just as happy with the 429 as I am with my Tallboy.

I can't wait to try the Ibis Ripley next summer. I think the DW linkage will give a suspension ride similar to the 429 but with the feel/weight of the Tallboy frame.

Unforunately, all of these bikes are rather spendy.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Aquaboy, My bike was a 2009 that I scored for a ridiculous deal new. It came with Xt shifters, derailleurs, brakes, and slx cranksin 2x9 setup. I am using a 2011 Fox talas fork 120-95. I am now using easton ec90xc wheels, but i started with sun ringle mtx33 wheels. I am still on 9sp stuff. I am really contemplating a 2012 xt 10sp upgrade.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Norco Shinobi would be another great option.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

> -Lenz Sport Behemoth


Started by going to Lenz to scout the Behemoth....

Started thinking about gears, and all the extra cables...

Started searching for the X to close the window....

....... then I saw the Milkmoney.

Bike lust turned up to 11.

Thanks for that.

... jerk.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a speshy SJ FSR 29'er with the brain and love it. I started over 300lbs and couldn't set the sag correctly. When I dropped to ~ 250 or so the front suspension was hard to get set up right. When I dropped to 210lbs it was/is perfect!

I ride XC, moderately technical single track and fire roads for access. Any drops I do are small and just a part of the trail. So I'm not too hard on my bike as long as I keep the rubber side down.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

265 withhout gear specialized stumpy 29er is great for me


----------



## High Desert Norwegian (Nov 11, 2010)

250 lbs rtr and 6' 5" here. I went spendy and got a 2011 XXL Sultan. I demoed LOTS of 29r bikes before I dropped pretty serious coin on this, but for me and many others, the Turner Sultan is the bomb. I would suggest you demo every bike you can. Most good shops will apply the demo fees to the purchase price of a new bike / frame. Have them help you set it up before your ride. Ride everything before you spend your coinage to get what you like the best. OR... Outerbike is coming to Moab in a few weeks. If you can get there, you can ride just about every 29r on the market for one fee for the whole week / weekend.


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

270 to 285 lbs, I ride a Trek HiFi Pro, love it.....


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey spclays1, with the HiFi you don't have trouble getting the sag right? I have the HiFi Deluxe and am around 325 and I've had non-stop trouble getting my sag right, even at 300psi. My ideal weight is around where you are. I've tried installing an air volume reducer to my RP2, which isn't really helping. Might send it to Fox to have them firm up the valving. Kind of frustrated though wishing I'd bought a different 29er now after riding it for a year.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> -Ventana El Capitan


+1










Here's mine.
I'm 6f6 and maybe around 200lbs...
awesome bike, and really nice communication with Sherwood if you need to ask for beefier down tube for example...
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## (sp?) (Aug 29, 2011)

255, 6'-5"

Bought an XXL Carbon Tallboy. No regrets (maybe price). 

Sweet bike!


----------



## ridelemond (May 8, 2008)

245 pounds here and love my Anthem X29. Handles tight, technical singletrack with no noticeable flex. Thant being said, I am spending more time on my new 9:zero:7.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I picked up a 2011 leftover Spec Camber Elite 29 for an excellent price 2 weeks ago and it hasn't disappointed me yet, I'm at 255ish so add 15lbs for gear and a full camelbak


----------



## RLSV211 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is what I built. Went with Large rotors 203 in the front 185 in the back. I wanted a 2X10 but the 22/36 was not out yet so I went with a 3X10 and took the ouside ring off. Now it is 20X33. 11-36 in the rear. Flow rims. Fox 29 TALAS 120 Terralogic. is should be done this week. Tubeless setup with Stans.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

I road a Tallboy for a few months at 270ish.
It was awesome!


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

I went motobecane (2nd one). Im 275 and it holds up great. The wheels are the low point on the bike in terms of quality, but the frame is medium weight and feels nice and stiff. This is what I went with...cant beat it for the price.

SRAM XO, 3x10 Speed 29er Full Suspension Mountain Bikes - MTB - 2011 Motobecane Fantom 29er | Shimano DynaSys full suspension mountain bikes | Save up to 60% off list prices on new bicycles


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

255lbs 6'5', 2012 Anthem X29er 1. LOVE it!


----------



## B-radical (Oct 1, 2007)

The Intense Tracer or Lenzsport are the burliest. Use the tapered headset and Stans Flow rims on DT 440 hubs, bulletproof.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

6'2" and 278 in my B-day suit. Have a Niner Jet 9 in the value X7 build and love it! Not Sure what flex you speak of, becasue I sure don't feel any.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

You want a burley 29er?









Most of the tubeset on this is the same as the Banshee Legend DH bike.


----------



## johnd663 (Jun 28, 2007)

*best suspension*

I am 240 0r 100kgs and I have tried so many different FS bikes over the years. You want a bike that is stiff, with a suspension leverage rate that works and perhaps some additional tuning for your shock. I have had some luck with rp23s but they do require a tune to increase compression range and add some rebound.
To be honest, the best suspesion set up I had ever had was a CCDB with 700lb ti spring on a Sultan DWL. The weight wennie in me fought for the rp23 to go back on but the CCDB was a completely different league. I have also found that the Pivot and Turners with DW suspesion to be the stiffest over the past few years. There are a crop of new bikes coming out (Yeti, Banchee) that might be great and handle big blokes well but I havent tried them to date. I have ridden many VPP link bikes (including two 29ers) and while I liked certain suspension characteristics (climbing, pedalling and jumping) I found the rears to be flexy, require additional maintanance and had two snap on me over the years.
If you were to fit a coil on a Pivot or Turner you would have it as good as it gets. After 20 years of trying to get suspension to work for me - I am of the understanding that the best suspension for big blokes is front only (but not a must). My Ti hardtail was the most efficient and comfortable bike I have ever ridden - it meant I had to slow down a bit on the stunts / jumps / and downhills but at forty years + it is ok with me.


----------



## AinsleyCruz (Mar 30, 2013)

i just left santa cruz after blowing 5 free hubs in 2 months.. im 290 pounds and the bike couldnt handle it.

i upgraded to a hope pro evo hub and blew it apart in 5 rides. 

i would not recommend santa cruz for a large rider.

i think something was actually wrong with the frame, but ive switched to a rocky instinct and i hope it works better.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Which bike? I've been on a Tallboy LT since September, at 285, and haven't had any issues.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

AinsleyCruz said:


> i just left santa cruz after blowing 5 free hubs in 2 months.. im 290 pounds and the bike couldnt handle it.
> 
> i upgraded to a hope pro evo hub and blew it apart in 5 rides.
> 
> ...


You have hub issues, nothing to do with the frame. Hopes EVOs are not especially durable, their freehub bodies crack fairly easily (I'm on my 3rd and weigh 200 lbs). I'm guessing your bike may have come with Shimanos, and they too seem to blow up easily. Being a bigger guy I'd recommend getting something bombproof like a Chris King.
Be wary of the newer Rockies, they are running bushings on the pivots instead of bearings, I know a few larger guys having issues with the pivots .


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

AinsleyCruz said:


> blowing 5 free hubs in 2 months


What on earth were you doing - knocking in rivets with the hub? That has nothing to do with the bike BTW.


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

6'5", 250lb

I own Banshee Rune V2. In retrospect, If I were to get a 29"er I'd go with the same brand. Banshee Prime with 150mm rear hub seems to be the perfect clyde worthy bike


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

uzurpator said:


> Banshee Prime with 150mm rear hub seems to be the perfect clyde worthy bike


Works for me!


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 11, 2006)

For the OP, 6'3" 225 (down from 305), and of my bikes, if I had to get rid of all but one, it'd be the toss up between my Rip9 and my Kona hardtail. I think there's tons of bike out there that will work great if you set the suspension up correctly and get your cockpit dialed in.

My Rip9 is 29 pounds with some burley wheels, and that was without trying very hard. My Ti hardtail is not much lighter at 27. I think if you ride trails that will appreciate full squish, it is a great option. I tweaked the setup and got it very responsive and fun to ride at this point.

Whatever you get, get a well built set of wheels, and play with your suspension tuning, and you'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## SLS1980 (Oct 4, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> I have a pivot 429, I bought it when I weighed over 320 and now I am 260ish it has held up wonderfully. It is flex free and has been an awesome bike.


Thank you for the information and motivation.


----------



## SLS1980 (Oct 4, 2009)

how long have the motobecanes lasted you?


----------



## dcarterdman (Apr 13, 2006)

AinsleyCruz said:


> i just left santa cruz after blowing 5 free hubs in 2 months.. im 290 pounds and the bike couldnt handle it.
> 
> i upgraded to a hope pro evo hub and blew it apart in 5 rides.
> 
> ...


 I am 250 and the tallboy does just fine for me. Your issue is the hub. I have had great success running Chris king hubs for the last 15 years. Do the routine maintenance on them and they will last you for years. I have set of ck hubs that are over 10 years old and still humming. They are crazy expensive but worth it.


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 235 and have been riding a Rocky Mountain Instinct. The Ride-9 shock adjustment system allows you to set it for a heavier rider or lighter. This way a heavier rider can use less air pressure than otherwise which allows you to use more travel having a bit less ramp up at the end of the stroke. I've been loving it.


----------



## desmo944 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ya might wanna look at the Banshee Prime, it's about as laterally stiff as you can get without going full down hill.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Also as it turns out Trek weight limit is 300 pounds on all their mountain bikes. So with a good 32 spoke wheel it should be good. So far in my research I've come up with 3 brands that seem to have Clyde built bikes. Meaning a Clyde of 250 pounds or better. Sorry 200-245 pounders you just make the cut. Lenz Sport Mammoth, Banshee , Trek Fuel EX or Remedy . Trek seems to have the best warranty of the 3.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd steer clear of pressfit BBs if possible.


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

p_cycle said:


> I'd steer clear of pressfit BBs if possible.


+1. Mine is creaky as hell.


----------

